# Bindings for Size 14 Boots on 163W Burton Deep Thinker



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

anthropisces said:


> I'm riding Burton Cartel Bindings now and I like them. Based on the photos I'm seeing I think they have changed away from the rubber overmolded toe strap. I had two failures of that rubber overmolded toe strap last season.
> 
> Burton was so responsive to my needs last year, including sending me free laces for my Ruler boots, that I decided to choose the Burton Deep Thinker as my dedicated powder board for the 2018/2019 season (which I hope will have me in good health and with lots of powder and other such stuff). My board arrived this week.
> 
> ...


Dude, I got your back on all that shit.

Got 2 pairs of virtually brand new sets of Cartels, size Large.
plus I have lots of deadly soft goods in an extra large.

Off the top of my head I know I have a pair of brand spankin' new Spyder pants, tags still on (Spyder make some of the most expensive gear out there)
The tags say you can wash these pants 100 times before they even start to loss their water repellency!!!!

That's fucking nuts, i don't even wash mine once haha.
When mine are dirty enough to need washing, I just sell em & grab a new set outa the closet 


TT


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

It's always smart to buy in the off-season. I'm 192cm, 93kg in XL jacket L pants and 14 boots. I notice in Australia that they're are always lots of top line goretex XL pants on sale at the end of season as they don't move like S and M. I ride with L Genesis and Gen X. No problems with boots and try to get Wide boards if I can. I don't worry about overhang that much as it's a handcap I live with being big. It's like banging your head into stuff all the time cause you're tall. It's life.[emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## anthropisces (Feb 27, 2018)

I ended up with Cartel EST Bindings, and got a sweet deal in a Memorial Day sale. The EST are specifically designed for the Burton Channel system. 

The Deep Thinker setup is to be my dedicated powder outfit. Hopefully the board/bindiings combo will give it the surfy feel that I'm after.


----------

